# Curly OG redwood Blanks



## Anthony (Oct 29, 2016)

How should I tell people to take care of the wood I send out so this doesn't happen (second to last post) http://woodbarter.com/threads/cheap-curly-og-redwood-contd.29279/
I cut that from a 4foot dia Old growth log that had been in the sun all summer aparently it still has a fair amount of MC .... What should I do so that this rodent happen again ?


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 29, 2016)

Invest in anchor seal2. Take lots of good pix of it. Then coat it with as2...

Then it technically is up to them to care of it.
If you send out unsealed fresh cut wood, it will always crack....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Oct 29, 2016)

Anthony a few ideas for you. You may want to get a moisture meter so you and your customers know the moisture content. Second you may want to get some wood sealant like Anchor Seal. It will slow the moisture loss.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2016)

Anthony, a four foot diameter log is probably going to have moisture in it for a hundred years... the inside of a big piece like that just isn't going to dry. 

You can either wrap the wood in stretch wrap or seal with something like anchor seal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2016)

You can get an OK moisture meter for about $30 bucks, state the MC when you sell, then the buyer knows the MC and it's up to them to handle it appropriately when they get it. Plus all the other advice from above....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Anthony (Oct 31, 2016)

Thanx for the advice guys , I really appreciate it


----------



## Palaswood (Oct 31, 2016)

Anthony said:


> What should I do so that this rodent happen again ?



Hahaha "rodent happen again"... 

What they said, but I just find that so funny for some reason... auto correct....

Maybe mill some up ahead of time, seal em and let em rest for a bit.

The stuff I got from you hasn't cracked, but that was burl. I'm still really excited to use it!!!


----------

